# Remember When...



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

It is interesting to see all of our tow vehicles and trailers, including all the modifications made to each of them. I know that we have "evolved" as campers and some of you have started your camping lives with an Outback, but my guess is most of you all did not. Remember when you first started camping! What was your first TV/TT combination? Ours was a 1990 Ford ranger XLT extended cab( jump seats) with a Jayco 10' pop up camper. The DW and I were just married and took off to see Glacier National Park. The pop-up weighed 1100#! Gas was under a buck!









Maverick


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I started out camping with a 88 silverado 4x4 ext cab 8' box w/a cap
and a tent for a couple of years and got tired of everything being wet for rainy season
Then bought the first Outback and haven't looked back since.









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Started camping with my parents in a tent and an old 1960's Impala









My DW (girlfriend at the time) started with a Chevette and a pup tent. We did the local camping sites but our big trips included:

Hot Springs - Arkansa
Mammoth Caves KY
Nova Scotia
New Brunswick
Northern Ont
Finger lakes
Nashville
Boston
Quebec City
Vermount
New England
NH

French River
James Bay area

Thor

..... and than we had kids


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Original camper was a 1971 VW camper-van with the pop-top and attached tent. 30 days on the road every summer several across Europe then many more across the states. Blew an engine in Germany one summer, pulled into a shop, they swapped out with a new one - next day on the road again. Many years with me as the TV and a Gregory or Lowe pack as the TT. Still enjoy the simplicity of a pack, a trail, and time.

Jared


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

When DW and I got married, we did the tent camping thing for about 10 years, and loved it. But after a while the ground got harder, the air got colder and I was getting tired of pumping up the air mattress every morning and evening







, so we decided to get a PU, and we had that for 2 years. Life was good, till we went camping in October and froze despite the heater going







. And so we upgraded to the Outback and it is good sunny . The evolution of our camping has taken a few steps, and I wonder what and when the next step will be. I am quite sure it will not be for several years as this rig is sweet.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Started out with a tent in the late '80s. In 1998 moved up to a Nissan Pathfinder and Coleman Cheyenne pop-up. Bought a Chevy Avalanche 1500 in 2001 and Jayco Kiwi 23D hybrid in 2002. Upgraded to a Chevy Avalanche 2500 in 2004 and as of yesterday I have an Outback 27RSDS waiting patiently to follow the Avalanche wherever I roam.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

First camping memory for me was my parents rented a 15 ft TT and pulled it with a 63 Chevy wagon to Niagra Falls. We broke a tie rod in Watkins Glen during a majer race week end. My parents had 3 different pop ups over the years and are now in a 36 ft Wilderness at a seasonal site.

Me personally, with my first marraige, I had one pop up and then a 1973 23 Ft Wilderness which was sold during my divorce.

Second marraige, we had 2 pop ups, 19 ft Hybrid and now the Outback, hopefully the fifth wheel is way down the road









I have also been to the Indianapolis 500 13 times. 10 of those times we would tent camp on a residents lawn 2 blocks from the fourth turn. He had a shower and toilet in his garage so it was a not to bad. It was neat to wake up race morning and see the forth turn grandstands down the street. Have not been there since the 'split' Miss it

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We started with a 1990 Ford E-150 Club Wagon van and a Coleman tent. Graduated to a Palomino pop-up around 1995.

When I was a kid, we had a 1970 GMC pickup and an 11 ft. Travel-Eze cab-over camper. My parents some how fit all 7 of us in there...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I started out camping in Cub/Boy Scouts in old Army surplus canvas pup tents. Boy, those things were not designed to be lugged around easily! And it's true what they say, you do not want to touch the canvas over your head with your finger when it is raining outside... You want to touch it over your buddies head!









From there, I graduated to hard-core backpacking. All the gear is built a lot lighter, but the packs were bigger, and by the time they were fully loaded, we were still looking at at least 60 pounds. If only carbon fiber had existed then! I blame John Denver for this phase in my life.

Once I had reached my mid twenties, and my brain was fully developed, I realized that just because you have all this cool equipment, doesn't mean you actually have to carry it places. Thus begun the 'comfort' track we are on now. Only rule... no carry longer than 200 feet from car to campsite.

One trip with our new son (PDX_Bobcat) was all it took to convince us that tent camping was for the birds. Well, that and the fact that my back was starting to 'thank me' for all those years of backpacking (personal note to John Denver: I'm glad you crashed!*). We still enjoyed the feel of actually camping - you know, roughing it - so we moved into a Coleman pop-up complete with real beds, a kitchen and indoor plumbing. Hey, it was still a tent.

Then in '99, along came our daughter (PDX_NoPithyNameYet), and the Coleman started to get REAL small. A year and a half of shopping later, we became Outbackers. I can honestly say, I do not want for more than we have right now, so we may have finally found Nirvana!









Happy Trails All,
Doug

* I'm just kidding about that crashing thing, John. I wouldn't wish that on anybody. I would have much prefered you to choke to death on a wild hickory nut!


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

PDX-Doug,
Love the comment about not carrying the gear more than 200'! It sure is interestinmg to see how you all started with the camping "thing" and how the good times keep coming even though we change the mode in which we enjoy them!

Maverick


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I started "camping" in 1987's with a tent when I started off road motorcycle racing. We would camp on Sat nite, race on Sunday and go home. Was thrown off the rear step of a fire truck that was broadsided by a tractor trailer and blew out both knees ending the motorcycle racing. 15 years, a wife, and two kids later, I (she) decided to try camping and of course a tent was out of the question....my first rig is still here 2000 Suburban pulling a 27RSDS.

Sitting here looking forward the spring..........

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My first memory wasn't that long ago! Bought our first TT in 2004. Outback 26RS. Upgraded the 1500 Burb to a 2500 burb last year. Upgraded the 26RS to a 31RQS last fall.

That's it. No long-term memories for us. Just now building them for the future!

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Our family started camping when I was a little buckaroo, though once we sold it our camping was in a cabin on a lake every year. Most of my camping was with the Y on caravans, once I started running the trips I was the one that got lucky and slept in the utility trailer.

But our Gypsy started it all for me.

Gypsy
Gypsy 2 (look at the price)


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We tent camped for years running the youth group at our church in Baton Rouge.

My dad was a full timer up until last July, and we borrowed his 19' E250 Falcon Conversion Van to stay in when we adopted our son in 96. We stayed in the Denton KOA for three weeks waiting on paperwork.

Graduated to our very own 19' Monterrey Road Ranger by Kit in 99. We stayed in that while adpoting our daughter, at a campground in Grapevine, Texas. It was pulled by a 99 GMC Sierra Classic Extended Cab long bed. It was a company truck. Quit the company and lost the truck. Sold the camper to finance a new car for me.

Got a better job and bought the Outback in 04. Haven't camped near enough in it, though.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I started pretty early also. First campouts were with the boy scouts in the 60's. At the same time my folks would load us 5 kids into the station wagon and off we would go, tent and all the gear for a week or so. Through high school I had a 1965 Chevy van that I would go camping in, this was the 70's. In 1972 I got notice from uncle sam and prompty went and enlisted in the USAF, did a little camping there but not much. While in the AF I did a lot of backpacking mostly up in the Cascades and yes, my Chevy van would go along. Took a break for many years untill I met my wife and we started tent camping but it did not last long. In the late 80's we bought a 1978 class C motorhome for 5000 dollars and drove it for 10+ years all over hauling the kids with us. In 2004 we sold the class C for 5000 dollars and bought the Outback. I like to think my kids enjoy camping, I know that when we say we are headed out the two youngest 16 & 14 still get excited. My oldest (18) will borrow a tent every so often and he will head out for the weenkend with some friends. Him being a Eagle scout I don't worry to much. Mostly we have always tried to share are love of the outdoors with the kids so they will carry on with their kids. Kirk


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I guess I'm showing my age by saying that my irst camping trip was in 1972. I had a small Datsun (now Nissan) car, a two man (or woman) boy scout tent. A friend taught me how to set up camp and we went to Florida, all the way to the Everglades, then in '73 we went to Acadia NP. Also went to Assateague in '74. then took some years off. In '82 took my 4 year old daughter in the boy scout tent. A year or two later we upgraded to a larger dome tent. In '87 I built a utility trailer from a K-Mart kit. Still have the trailer. That carried our gear as we then had a Mercury Lynx (similar to Escort). Took that setup to Niagara Falls, other short trips, and Maine. Then Married in '96. He had a Ford F-250 with 1 bench seat, I had a tent and the other stuff. No we did not only camp on the honeymoon. Upgraded the truck to a 1997 Extended Cab F-250 after marriage. One seat was too small for 3 of us plus two small dogs. In the fall of '97, after a rainy vacation on Lake Ontario. We upgraded to a Coleman pop up with all the facilities. Used that through the end of last October. Once again we had a very rainy vacation, got wet in the pop-up, came home early, and went shopping. Purchased the Outback at the End of October, and are anxiously awaiting spring and the opening of the local campgrounds. Looking mildly for a new TV, possibly diesel.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> But our Gypsy started it all for me.
> 
> Gypsy
> Gypsy 2 (look at the price)
> [snapback]78547[/snapback]​


Steve, that is just way to cool!

I have never seen one of those before. And to think, that was probably the 'State of the Art'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

I started off early with my parents in a 1967 VW camper van we went everywhere in that and then they moved up to a pop-up and then to a Winnebago, they are now in their 60's and are driving in style with a 42' Bluebird. But the bug bit me, we started out in a tent in 1995 and then really moved up to a 1961 Corsair 17'. We have gotten many looks from other campers, some campground wouldn't even allow us in, they were afraid we might leave the little beast there. But I just purchased a 28rss and I am living large. I can't believe how we ever camped in that tiny little thing. I can't wait for the first camping trip. Anyone interested in a Vintage camper???


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

First camping trip was to Niagara Falls with my folks. We camped in a pop-up, which was most likely towed with a big Buick, my Dad'd favorite vehicle until he could afford Caddies. Unfortunately, that was the only childhood camping trip for me. My first husband (died following a car accident in '79) and I joined his sister's family for a few adventures when my daughter was young. They had a TT and we used their tent. When I remarried a real outdoorsman, our honeymoon was to the UP, part of which was spent camping in a pup tent. After he died in '96 (leukemia), Hi parents, sibs and I began an annual "memorial" camping trip. We all began with tents and now all have some type of TT. The younger grandkids still use a tent from time to time. I bought a pop-up a few years back, which was destroyed in a storm, prompting my purchase of the OB last summer. My son, Bill (Grunt0311) has used it 3 times (joined by my younger son once). My granddaughter and I have only been out once and are planning several trips beginning this spring. I'm hopeful that my kids will be able to join us a few times, though my daughter is not at all outdoorsy and doesn't want to try camping again. However, we're planning a trip to DC and the east coast in June and her jaw dropped when I told her what we'd save by camping so we may be able to convert her afterall. My granddaughter, her daughter, sure hopes we can!


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Started with a 1968 Coleman (440?) with a 1972 Chevy Nova with a 6 cylinder flat head as a tow vehicle. Was a little slow going up some of our western PA hills, but it worked. Had Coleman's for until 2004 when we got the Outback. Got to old to set up & tear down as much as pop needed, plus wanted more room, better mattresses, etc. All that said, had many wonderful trips with the Coleman's with kids & grandkids. Started taking our daughter when she was about 5 months old & grandchildren about 6 months.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds like me 'n PDX-Doug have lived very similar camping experiences. Interesting that we both settled with the 28 RSDS!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I spent many nights years ago in small tents that would slow down the rain but had a pretty tough time stopping it







. DW had never camped at all so to her the Outback is roughing it (or at least as roughin' it as she's interested in). The tent days were fun and some of the headaches (wind, rain, leaking tent) probably added to the fun but sure is nice to adjust the a/c and catch a movie while camping!


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Started by sleeping on a bed of leaves in a dry creek bed as a teenager when hanging out and partying in the woods. After meeting DW, purchased a tent from Bass Pro Shops and tent camped with her for several years. Then moved up to a mid-70's pop-up with the spring loaded arms. Problem was the springs were gone and it was all we could do to lift the roof.







After that purchased a 1998 Starcraft Starmaster popup and loved it. Camped in it about 4 years and then moved up to the 23RS.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

My parents took our family of seven from MI to CA with a pop up when I was just three years old. Later, we visited the historical sites in the East with a rented class a motorhome. My dh started camping under the stars when his dad and his mom drove motorcycles with sleeping bags strapped on into the Sierras. They gradually went from a tt to a fifth wheel and now have a class a. 
Dh and I personally have the strangest RV history. I took him shopping for a tt, and he convinced me that we'd get a lot of use out of a Dutchmen Express, class c (going to soccer games, museums, etc.) We loved that thing - very basic (no T.V. and no slide). We mistakingly went to a RV show and traded in our Dutchmen for a Damon Challenger class a. We enjoyed it too, except our kids wanted to spend more time inside it with all the entertainment gadgets and less time fishing, hiking, and sitting around the campfire. We found ourselves going to resort style campgrounds instead of the state parks that we love. That lasted only a year. We saw the light and traded our Damon in on the Outback which is our very favorite. We've only had it out four times since this past November, but we've had more fun than we ever did with the two TVs, dvd player and game systems in the double slide motorhome!


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

From what I remember, our family camped when I was pretty small in a 60's or 70's "Nimrod" popup. I always loved that name! Then we had a 1973 Winnebago for a few years. No more camping until the late 80's when my husband and I tent camped a few times. I gave it an honest try, but hated sleeping on the ground and public bath houses. About 3 years ago he decided we should try a camper, since I liked most aspects of the camping experience. We bought a 16' aero Cub, then after a year traded up to the Outback 23RS. We love it!!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

1951 - 1958 - Scouts - HEAVY canvas tents, "groundcloth", and blanket roll

1969 - Brand new Dodge D100 318/granny 4-speed, longbed, Sportsman 3/8" thick bumper with ball - rented a Roadrunner trailer of about 22'. surge brakes. Pulled it from our home near Ft Carson over Wolf Creek pass to the Durango/Vallecito area, fifth gear over the top. Thankful for 4.10 Detroit locker

1975 - bought a used USPS Jeep (also called D100) for $875. Had about 12,000 miles, a new red paint job, and a 4 cyl Nova/ChevyII engine (2/3 of a Chevy six) and a 2-spd Powerglide. Welded up a hitch and rented a Huck Finn popup of indeterminate age, but plenty of weight. From Kansas City to Colorado, Yellowston NP, Montana, South Dakota, and back home, 4470 miles. A circumnavigation of Nebraska, sort of. TV was grossly inadequate. Someone liked us and we made it home.

1976 - 1978 Long 1972 Dodge van, 1/2 ton, with custom built (by me and a friend) gaucho interior, later a single folding bed that unhinged from the sidewall and hung from chains like a drawbridge, forward of the gaucho.

1979 - 1983 Added a used, small Jayco popup, removed van interior, and installed three seats from a retired 707.

1984 - same rig, spend the year in Yellowstone working, living in their 28' Skamper with the Jayco as a spare room. Sold van with 251k on it three years later.

1985 - now - busy with kids in school and all that. Retire in 38 days, sell house, go camping for the foreseeable future. Haven't bought the trailer yet, but we're ready for it. Won't be a popup, either!

Slug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

I started camping in scouts. Little pop up tents a that we fit three or four kids in....after scouts it kinda went to the wayside as other things seemed to take priority. Then, ten years ago, I was asked to chaperone a week long camping trip to swim with the manatees in Crystal Springs, FL with 30 teenage girls......







.......

I had forgotten what it was like to just get away for a while and just enjoy what the outdoors had to offer away from the hustle and bustle that I had grown to embrace. That trip changed things for me in a big way. I got back and convinced the DW (girlfriend at the time) that we needed to go camping......we went out and started from ground zero and bought a tent, and basic gear. We tent camped for years and added "stuff" to the gear list as time went on.

The first child came along and try and we might, the baby "stuff" and the camping "stuff" was more than we cared to handle. The tent trips lasted through spring. We bought a Rockwood 18' popup with a dine slide (Ooooo we thought we were the cats a**) and things were great! Room for the baby "stuff" and the camping "stuff" with room to spare. WooHoo! Livin' large!! Baby two comes along......okay it's a little tight but still okay.......now the family starts to get wind of the camper and wants to join along.....our average party size grows to 7......it's too close for comfort now, we eBay it.......we order a hybrid.....wait eight weeks......three days before we leave for Myrtle Beach with four other family members, no TT....I beg for the dealer for something similar....he sells me (sight unseen...my bad) on a "_insert your favorite POS brand name here_" and I deal with multiple trips to the dealer, poor QC, build issues that should have never left the factory, etc....for six months......I discover an Outback sitting at a Walmart and make the comment to the DW that it looks like a really nice unit. I start researching the brand and find this site.......and I troll.......for weeks.......presented the facts to the DW and she was all over it.......two weeks later had the Outback and there has been no looking back......

Now we often do trips with eight to ten of us, there is room for all of us and tons of room for "stuff." The kids talk about the trips we have been on and are going on weeks in advance. It's great "us" time. The DW and I just hang and soak in all we can as the kids grow faster than weeds...it's funny......I'll pull out the old original camping stove every now and then and ask the DW...."remember when......."


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This has been one of the most fun topics to read









Good Thinking Maverick


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I satart out camping as a little kid with my parents and 3 sisters in a small travel trailer of unknown age or brand. It was about 18 feet long and purchased new somewhere around 1971. We camped every weekend on the beaches of SoCal for a few years in that.
Then we moved to upstate New York. Hauled that trailer behind a half ton ford with 4 kids, 2 dogs, and a motorcycle in the pickup bed under a topper from San Diego to Montreal.
Camped around Lake Champlain for a year and then my parents sold the trailer and quit camping for some unknown reason.
Fast forward to about 1985, US Army for me! Many many cold wet nights in a pup tent on hard ground. Got out of the army, met my DW who was girlfriend at the time. 
Suggested we should try camping. went to Wallymart, bought tent, sleeping bags, everything you could need.
went out first weekend and it rained the entire time, wife spent most of the weekend sitting in my little mazda pickup. Went home and announced that we would not be doing that again. I suggested we look at popups. Went to dealer and struck a deal on a tiny little thing (pulling with a mazda remember) that was a left over 96 model as the 97's had just hit the lot. Sales guy cranked her up and showed it to us on a Friday afternoon, we did the paper work right away and agreed to pick it up on Monday. 
Heh, this gets good. Sales guy left it open on the lot all weekend. we had hurricanes, tornados, torrential rain, you name it all weekend. Show up at dealership on Monday AM. They say we have good news and bad news. 
Bad news is my tiny little leftover popup is full of water. Good news is I get a 97 Viking with a 12 foot box and ALL the bells and whistles for the same price. I made a few thousand dollars on this deal...good huh. 
Hooked her up to the mazda and camped in her just a few times and figured out the mazda was just not gonna cut it.
Hello Chevy Z71!
Camped in the popup for a few years. Actually honeymooned in it as we got married during a camping trip.
One day DW realizes that a full size chevy will pull much more than a popup, Enter Rockwood Hybrid. 
We pulled the Hybrid all over creation. Went to Fort Wilderness with it once. Had the Hybrid for a few years and then spotted the Outbacks one day driving past the dealership. 
Had to stop and look, really tired of wet canvas on hybrid. Stopped and looked at the Outbacks, went home, told DW about them, had her down there the next day. Told her that it would be really stupid to buy without seeing what else was out there. 
Did the round the world dealership tour and went right back to the Outback I love the Outback, now that I have it, I actually miss the popup sometimes and for some reason almost reget even buying the Hybrid. If I was gonna get rid of the popup, I should have gone straight to the Outback. 
Now this weekend we went to the local RV show and I could'nt keep DW out of the fivers. I guess there's no looking back now.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, my first "real camping trip" was backpacking on the Appalachian Trail. Since I'm not a real outdoorsy person that was quite a trip









Then of course there was the 16ft. Sunline that we bought in 2004, 21RS in 2005, 28 RSDS in 2006, what next??????

Michelle


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bigger is always better!!!!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Gary the Best part is he stayed with an Outback









Don


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, I have enjoyed reading all the stories. The common thread in all the stories is the fun and time spent with family and friends. Spring is real close!

Maverick


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I grew up in a RV park(End of The Rainbow in Clearlake, CA) Family had truck campers and a 25 foot Layton through the 80's. 
I backpacked and tent camped off and on for the last 20 years, with about one or two trips a year since the DD was born. Camping in a tent with dogs and babies in the rain kinda takes the luster off of things.
We have only got one trip in with our new trailer, but have a big spring already planned, with about one trip a month through August. The outback is much more luxurious than anything I ever dreamed about when I was a kid.








John


----------

